# Question About Razor MX650 Throttle



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

full throttle should be about 4.5v but not familiar with Razor ctlrs.
check voltage between the other 2 wires going to the throttle.
if the ctlr is stuffed, excellent excuse to get a bigger ctlr


----------



## psimmond (Oct 26, 2016)

There are *two* black wires. I assume they don't carry current and I put the black multimeter lead on one of them. The *third* wire said 4.5V regardless of the throttle position (while the *fourth* wire I mentioned in my first post fluctuated from 0.8V to 3.3V). The *fifth* wire showed 39V.

Does this seem normal?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

psimmond said:


> There are *two* black wires. I assume they don't carry current and I put the black multimeter lead on one of them. The *third* wire said 4.5V regardless of the throttle position (while the *fourth* wire I mentioned in my first post fluctuated from 0.8V to 3.3V). The *fifth* wire showed 39V.
> 
> Does this seem normal?


Sorry didnt see this post, yes sounds normal. Does the throttle have a battery state of charge meter like green orange red leds.
Take the end panel off the controller and see if there is any dark matter in there or just smell it.


----------

